# Problems after Windows 8 Upgrade



## ragavendra87 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I recently upgraded my Dell xps 520 laptop with windows 8. All went well for a couple of days after which problem started. My Mcafee is not being enabled (spyware, firewall both). Nvidia graphics card is disabled. The metro apps do not open at all. Pls provide me solutions for some if not all of the problems.

Thanks
Raga


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

For starters I would not be using McAfee as Windows 8 has Windows Defender which is now an Antivirus program i.e. Microsoft Security Essentials and to run 2 Antivirus programs is never a good idea.
Have you looked to see if there is a video driver update?


----------



## ragavendra87 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am not running Windows Defender. I have disabled it but windows refuses to enable Mcafee as my anti spyware program. I am downloading the latest driver for NVIDIA to see if it enables the video card back.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Actually many Antivirus programs are not yet compatible with Windows 8 so I would then uninstall McAfee and re-enable Windows Defender.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Let Dell detect your model and check to see if any Windows 8 drivers are available. If there are not, or if they are only available as Beta versions, you will probably have trouble running your system under Windows 8.

Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]

As stated above, I recommend uninstalling MacAfee and just using the Windows Defender and Firewall.


----------

